# Wait for appointments?



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi girls I need to make an appointment with Janet Evans for July to when I turn old enough to go on the diui list. Do you know how far in advance your able to book an appointment? I can see that lot's of you have been having trouble getting through and I know they are really busy at the moment, so I don't want to spend ages waiting to get through and then be told that it's to soon  . anyway sorry for babbling on x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not too sure how far in advance you can book appointments but just wanted to let you know that they seem to have sorted the telephone problems out. I called Thursday morning and got through right away to make an appointment. 
Good luck


----------



## newbee28 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to all of this! My Husband and i are going for an initial consultation at CRMW clinic near Llantrisant which is private as we have heard so many great things about the staff and facilities. We actually experienced this ourselves after attending an open evening there.  But, we're also waiting for our notes to be referred from Swansea (NHS) to the Royal Glamorgan and i think we will then be put on the waiting list at IFV Wales which i hear they are only treating NHS patients there now?
Does anyone know how long the waiting list is?  ? I've tried phoning but either no one picks up and this one lady just replied "It depends!"
thanks x


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi newbee have you had any appointments at Ivf Wales at all? I know we had to wait around 4 months for our first appointment. The wait for Ivf is a minimum of 12 months but iui is paid for through your local health board so the length of time depends on them. I have found it difficult to get even an estimate of how long we will be waiting, my situation is a little different in that I have had to wait 2 years before I can even go on the list because of my age    

It's good to know someone else who is waiting for diui would be great to keep in touch x


----------

